# Another synthol monster



## Iron1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Many more pics in the link.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-cocktail-oil-ALCOHOL-grow-monster-arms.html

*The real-life Popeye who injects himself with a potentially lethal cocktail of oil and ALCOHOL to grow monster arms*

'The guy gave it to me. He said, "Take this, it will make you grow in days",' said Mr de Souza, who is single and lives with his elderly mother, Josefa Gomes de Souza, in Olinda on the coast of Brazil's Pernambuco state.
'I loaded the syringe, put it in my arm, injected it and it swelled me up right there and then.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2014)

Why is this so frequent in south america?


----------



## Popeye (Mar 11, 2014)

He looks great...I bet he gets a lot of tail


----------



## Armedanddangerous (Mar 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why is this so frequent in south america?



They're curling brake rotors.....what do you expect lol


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 11, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why is this so frequent in south america?



Obviously because the wiminz are hot and they need to impress. Can't show up to a party in Brazil looking like Kevlin, and expect to get ass.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 11, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Obviously because the wiminz are hot and they need to impress. Can't show up to a party in Brazil looking like Kevlin, and expect to get ass.



True that, wimmenz be all over him with the 29" guns he's sporting:






Hot.


----------



## amore169 (Mar 11, 2014)

Armedanddangerous said:


> They're curling brake rotors.....what do you expect lol



I also had a pair of dumbbells that I made with a some brake rotors when I was a teenager, those were the good old days for me cause I didn't have a lot of workout equipment but I still made sure to make some time to get my workouts.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 11, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> True that, wimmenz be all over him with the 29" guns he's sporting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She needs a lil synthol to the face...


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 11, 2014)

DieYoungStrong said:


> She needs a lil synthol to the face...



Someone did that too:
Well, cooking oil actually...


----------



## Magical (Mar 11, 2014)

Ron I showed you my pic in confidence bro. I cant believe you


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 11, 2014)

Iron1 said:


>


*side note*
he looks like he's related to Obama, older brother who didn't make it stateside maybe?


----------



## Jada (Mar 11, 2014)

Fkin retarted


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 11, 2014)

This has got to be some sort of mental disorder........for now well just call these guys dumb asses.


On a side note DYS, I have a couple of friends that go to Brazil every year for months at a time to train.  They said you can get a smoking hot prostitute for like $5.00 (American).

They have girlfriends so getting them to send pictures is out.  Been trying for a while.  When they do Ill forward them to AlphaD.


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 11, 2014)

He has on a Zyzz tank. Nuff said


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 11, 2014)

Can you shoot that Shit into your package?


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> He has on a Zyzz tank. Nuff said



Oh man, I didn't even pick up on that.
Nice catch!


----------



## SHRUGS (Mar 11, 2014)

They look like shiiiiiiiiiit! No brains no headaches I suppose....
!SHRUGS!


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 11, 2014)

Malevolence said:


> Can you shoot that Shit into your package?



there's a vid where some guy spent like 6 or 8yrs injecting silicone in his "package"
saw it on tosh.o


----------



## Malevolence (Mar 11, 2014)

Pic wouldn't work edit


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 11, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> This has got to be some sort of mental disorder........for now well just call these guys dumb asses.
> 
> 
> On a side note DYS, I have a couple of friends that go to Brazil every year for months at a time to train.  They said you can get a smoking hot prostitute for like $5.00 (American).
> ...



$5 fits my budget nicely.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 11, 2014)

This is just retarded. And the guy looks like shit. He belongs in one of those circus freak shows.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 11, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> They have girlfriends so getting them to send pictures is out.  Been trying for a while.  When they do Ill forward them to AlphaD.



Im ready to start a Brazil prostitute thread......!


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 11, 2014)

AlphaD said:


> Im ready to start a Brazil prostitute thread......!



Not prostitutes but I have to contribute something to this thread that isn't cringe worthy.
This was from a Controlled Labs trip to Brazil last year.
Thanks for stopping by:


----------



## Jada (Mar 11, 2014)

Good lord^^^^ nice find!!!


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 11, 2014)

Feel free to snag that one for the Red Light District Alpha.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 11, 2014)

In for brazil thread...im already addicted


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 11, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> True that, wimmenz be all over him with the 29" guns he's sporting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy shit that's yaya's wife!


----------



## Yaya (Mar 12, 2014)

Wow..This dude looks good

Synthol or not..he is commited


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 12, 2014)

Seriously what tthe **** is wrong with people?


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 12, 2014)

Spong Bob effect.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 12, 2014)

ugly fukkers


----------



## mistah187 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just dont get it


----------



## dboldouggie (Mar 12, 2014)

****ing nasty


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 12, 2014)

What.....A.......F**KING.........IDIOT! ! !  For one that doesn't even look appealing whatsoever,  and two why in the hell would u ever wanna look that f**king stupid?!!!!  It's actually disgusting to even look at.....Man I really hope this MORONS arms explode and look WORSE than Valentinos did!


----------



## heavydeads83 (Mar 12, 2014)

I wonder who wipes his ass for him???


----------



## beasto (Mar 13, 2014)

What a clown hahhahaha all I can do is laugh, what a lazy bum...that dirtbags my hero


----------



## meat (Mar 13, 2014)

Wish I hadn't seen this thread. Eeeewwwww! Some people in the world...


----------



## Yaya (Mar 13, 2014)

Looks good to me... I bet jada looks like that in 3 years


----------



## Jada (Mar 13, 2014)

^^^yeah buddy!!!!


----------



## nightster (Mar 13, 2014)

I just don't get it.... SMH


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 13, 2014)

Haha this shit cracks me up ppl are so retarded, i always love how their forearms are like twigs too lol


----------



## transcend2007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Nice Abs.....NOT!


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 13, 2014)

how does one even begin to think this is remotely decent looking??


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 13, 2014)

heavydeads83 said:


> I wonder who wipes his ass for him???



Hahaha ! HD! However thats a disturbing thought.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 13, 2014)

Iron1 said:


> Many more pics in the link.
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-cocktail-oil-ALCOHOL-grow-monster-arms.html
> 
> ...




Bodybuilding and weightlifting is hooge in Brazil. Both men and women's. These poor bastards in the slums of Brazil will do anything to get noticed. That's what I'm guessing. Look what he's using for gloves! They're socks with the fingers cut. LOL!!  All it took was one guy to get noticed and now they're all running around on synthol down there hoping to make a buck.


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 13, 2014)

seeker i believe those are gloves not socks


----------



## Seeker (Mar 13, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> seeker i believe those are gloves not socks



They were socks before they became gloves. You got that?


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 13, 2014)

Seeker said:


> They were socks before they became gloves. You got that?



LOL!

im gunna still say they're gloves. maybe he uses them as socks too?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 13, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> LOL!
> 
> im gunna still say they're gloves. maybe he uses them as socks too?



They're gloves now. They "WERE SOCKS" before.:32 (5)::32 (5)::32 (5)::32 (5)::32 (5):


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 13, 2014)

View attachment 959


rest my case. gloves


----------



## Seeker (Mar 13, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> View attachment 959
> 
> 
> rest my case. gloves



Those are gloves. His are socks


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 13, 2014)

View attachment 960


lmao! ok seek they are socks


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 13, 2014)

Are they socks because he has 4 feet?


----------



## Seeker (Mar 13, 2014)

Pinkbear said:


> View attachment 960
> 
> 
> lmao! ok seek they are socks



I told you.


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 13, 2014)

Best argument


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 14, 2014)

Lmao socks for sure. 

I was disgusted reading the article and they said BODYBUILDING INJECTS DANGEROUS BLAH BLAH. 

how dare they call this moron a bodybuilder.


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 14, 2014)

He's obviously a physique guy.


----------



## goodfella (Mar 14, 2014)

This is why I frown on most of south america and now my south american GF knows why i do. Also after showing her this idiot, she does as well..... -_-


----------



## Hero Swole (Mar 14, 2014)

goodfella said:


> This is why I frown on most of south america and now my south american GF knows why i do. Also after showing her this idiot, she does as well..... -_-






I cant even begin to explain how dumb this post is.


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 14, 2014)

Hero Swole said:


> I cant even begin to explain how dumb this post is.



Start with what the point of his post is and go from there.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 14, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Why is this so frequent in south america?



Lazy??....


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 14, 2014)

Iron1 said:


>



just noticed his traps... looks like he's wearing those neck pillows you get on plane


----------



## TriniJuice (Mar 15, 2014)

http://www.ironaffinity.com/synthol_freaks/


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 15, 2014)

Does it work for girls tits?


----------



## XELFLEC (Mar 15, 2014)

That cloud guy looks crazy. It's funny that he has no noticeable back definition.


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 19, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> http://www.ironaffinity.com/synthol_freaks/



I wonder if they slosh when they walk.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## AlphaM (Mar 20, 2014)

Good gust of wind would blow these marshmallows away


----------



## Hardpr (Mar 20, 2014)

nasty just a waste of time and health risk


----------



## roidsguy (Mar 27, 2021)

Big guy hahahaha


----------

